# iChat, MSN, Skype et Google Talk en visioconférence



## thefutureismylife (17 Novembre 2009)

Il n'est pas toujours évident de communiquer avec ses correspondants PC :
MSN:mac ne permet pas grand chose ! 

J'utilise iChat avec mes amis sous Mac (avec un compte Gmail), c'est tout simplement très pratique. La qualité de la vidéo est vraiment bien (mieux que sur Skype que j'utilise également).
Mais voilà iChat c'est Apple et n'existe donc pas sur PC.
Pour l'instant j'utilise Skype pour communiquer de Mac à PC en visioconférence.

Alors voici ma question* existe-t-il un logiciel sur PC compatible avec iChat* ?
Même Google Talk ne le permet pas.

Ce fil de conversation peut etre l'occasion de parler des différents services de messagerie instantané disponible sur Mac et compatible aussi sur PC pour la visioconférence. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2009)

vous imaginez, j'en suis sûr, que le sujet a été abordé de nombreuses fois. En faisant une recherche dans le forum avec comme requête "visio conférence avec PC" on tombe sur des tonnes de fils, dont celui-ci http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/messagerie-instananee-270509.html 

Il n'y a pas de logiciel PC compatible sans autre avec iChat. Je crois que pour le moment, la solution la meilleure, la plus simple, la plus rapide à mettre en oeuvre est Skype.


----------



## fanougym (17 Novembre 2009)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> J'utilise iChat avec mes amis sous Mac (avec un compte Gmail), c'est tout simplement très pratique. La qualité de la vidéo est vraiment bien



La qualité de l'image tient à la qualité de l'iSigth (de vos mac respectifs), plutôt qu'à celle du logiciel utilisé.


De PC à Mac, skype focntionne très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

google a un avantage
pas de logiciel client

et deuxieme bonus
depuis peu : MULTI visioconf


*Note du modo :* Et tous ont un point commun : ça n'est pas dans "Applications qu'on doit en parler ! 

On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2009)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Alors voici ma question* existe-t-il un logiciel sur PC compatible avec iChat* ?



Alors, pour répondre à ta question (plutôt que faire de la propagande pour d'autres solutions ) : Oui, il existe sur PC un logiciel compatible avec iChat : c'est AIM d'AOL. Je communique régulièrement en vidéo conférence depuis iChat avec des correspondant sur PC l'utilisant.



twinworld a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de logiciel PC compatible sans autre avec iChat.



Tourner sept fois son clavier dans sa bouche avant de poster (© Nounours), tel est le secret !


----------



## thefutureismylife (18 Novembre 2009)

MERCI Pascal 77 !

Effectivement c'est même clairement marqué en bas à gauche de la page d'AIM (http://services.aol.fr/aim/). Par contre, quelle type d'adresse mail utilises-tu ?
Il faut nécessairement communiquer d'une adresse AOL vers AOL ?
Est ce que AIM prend en charge les adresses Gmail ?

Encore merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2009)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> MERCI Pascal 77 !
> 
> Effectivement c'est même clairement marqué en bas à gauche de la page d'AIM (http://services.aol.fr/aim/). Par contre, quelle type d'adresse mail utilises-tu ?
> Il faut nécessairement communiquer d'une adresse AOL vers AOL ?
> ...



Non, il faut (sur le Mac) soit un compte ".mac", soit un compte "AIM" (ces derniers étant gratuits). Pour le correspondant sur PC, il lui faut un compte "AIM" (aussi gratuit que sur Mac).

Moi, j'ai une adresse AIM (qui n'est pas une adresse "mail", mais juste un compte "chat").


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

pour etre clair on va dire identité AIM  pour ...l'identité aim de tchatt  ( le pseudo) , et d'adresse email pour l'email 

et ce n'est pas lié chez AIM
j'ai plusieurs identités AIM, associées à divers emails chez divers services


----------



## Rudj (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour @ Tous,

Pour communiquer en vidéo, de Mac à PC, j'utilise Google Talk directement sur mon Mac, à partir de mon compte Gmail et cela fonctionne vraiment bien, avec une superbe image et une grande stabilité à 8Mo
Quel est l'intérêt de passer par iChat ? 

Toute précision est utile

De plus, j'ai "lu" que la multi session vidéo était possible, comme avec me.com  !
Qui a testé cette fonction, svp  ?


----------



## Lerpto (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de remonté ce sujet car j'ai un problème. J'utilise Mercury pour ma session msn et mebeam pour la vidéoconférence.

Je un problème lors de l'affichage de la fenêtre d'Adobe Flash Player, on me dit si je suis j'autorise l'accès au site a ma caméra. C'est la que le soucis intervient je ne peux pas cliquer sur "oui" et même "non". Je suis avec Firefox 3.6.2 est-ce firefox qui serait à l'origine du problème ?

Merci


----------



## wayne (27 Décembre 2011)

Rudj a dit:


> Bonjour @ Tous,
> 
> Pour communiquer en vidéo, de Mac à PC, j'utilise Google Talk directement sur mon Mac, à partir de mon compte Gmail et cela fonctionne vraiment bien, avec une superbe image et une grande stabilité à 8Mo
> Quel est l'intérêt de passer par iChat ?
> ...



Je reviens sur ce sujet en espérant que la différence entre iChat et les autres est devenue flagrante.!!!
En effet, iChat permet d'un clic, de partager, d'échanger, des diaporama, des gros fichiers, SON PROPRE ÉCRAN, des pages web, ... Et tant d'autres choses! iChat, c'est du lourd.!!!


----------

